# 15k Skiff Budget - What do you get?



## Chasingreds (Apr 1, 2019)

Would love to hear everyone's thoughts!


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Where are you fishing and what are you using the boat for 80% of the time?


----------



## Chasingreds (Apr 1, 2019)

Charleston, SC
Fishing flats along the intercoastal here


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I fish the same area out of an 18ft flats boat. To me this is a good compromise as it allows me to pole the icw banks as they are deeper and use a trolling motor. I also can cross larger wakes and the harbor more comfortably. All this while still being able to get into the grass on flood tides. Very rarely are we running expansive shallow flats here.

Plenty of older quality flats boats available in the price range with good power.


----------



## Chasingreds (Apr 1, 2019)

Hoping to also get something light enough and skinny enough to fish in the grass flats as well.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Gheenoe, Jon boat, Salt marsh 1656 and other ankonas, carolina skiff.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Probably a good used original Beavertail


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I feel like my Hewes lappy is a great all-around boat for the Charleston area, and you can find them in your budget pretty easily. It gets skinny enough for nearly all of my flood tide flats (very infrequently I may get out and wade), I am a little limited at times in skinny low tide creeks, but I almost exclusively fly fish and it has served me very well for the last 4 years or so. Plus, I can run across the harbor or fish the jetties no problem. I would feel comfortable cruising the outside for kings or tarpon, and setting up on the inlets to fish bait for big reds or tarpon is easy too.

If you exclusively fly fish and prioritize getting skinny over a little open-water capability, maybe look at a Mitzi or Salt Marsh/Ankona. You'll get beat up in the harbor or even when the breeze picks up in some of the rivers, but that's the tradeoff for super-easy poling and skinny creeks. I can run 40mph through slop in the Hewes, but I've got to put a little more work in when it's time to pole the boat around.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Used East Cape Glide....I think you may need $16-$17 for one though.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I'd splash a little more cash and get the 16 waterman side console for $20K.......


----------



## Jason (Feb 9, 2016)

Look around for a used Mitzi. They are solid boats but don’t have all the nice finishes. Can always find one at a good price.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

https://skimmerskiff.org/skimmer-146/#


----------



## Poontangler (Jul 13, 2017)

I would make the road trip down to Miami and pick up one of the two Maverick Mirages for sale in the first few pages of the boating and fishing products for sale, one is a 97 for 13.5k and the other a 92 for 11.5k, both super sweet boats and great deals for a boat that you can forever upgrade and get super value out of! I fish out of both of those model boats multiple times a week in super snotty conditions off the beach and super shallow conditions in the bay and they are the best! Jump on it quick!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a gheenoe and a 1546 Mod V Tunnel the Mod V kicks the gheenoe in ALL areas there is just NO comparison...

but if you want a slow skinny running boat for just 1 person get a used 13 ft gheenoe I do like that one ...


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Poontangler beat me to it. Two excellent buys and boats that will serve the purpose with style.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Travis’s brand new Conchfish. Easy decision.

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/conchfish-16.68026/


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Fritz said:


> Travis’s brand new Conchfish. Easy decision.
> 
> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/conchfish-16.68026/


Agreed whipray on a budget.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2019)

Fritz said:


> Travis’s brand new Conchfish. Easy decision.
> 
> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/conchfish-16.68026/


Agreed, and I’ve seen the bones of that one! Well built whipray on a budget with a basically brand new trailer and engine!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2019)

Also, can’t believe it hasn’t sold yet!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2019)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/conchfish-16.68026/


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2019)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/conchfish-16.51470/

Link to the build thread before modifications!


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Do you want a flats boat, or a poling skiff? If flats, an older hewes, action craft, mitzi is perfect for our area. If poling skiff, Ankona native, east cape glide,etc. 

Do you want to be able to cross the harbor, or are you more concerned with draft/weight? 

You have to honest with yourself what you will be doing with your boat, otherwise, you will end up with multiple boats to fish different areas and you can throw the budget out the window


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I would check out the Salt Marsh 1444 or the Ankona ShadowCast. Both skiffs can be done based on your budget needs. Let me know if you have questions or need pricing. Feel free to text me. 863-860-7250.


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

Given that budget, I would look at the either salt marsh or skimmer skiff, if you're going to spend the majority of your time back in the marsh.

Would also say consider a Tohatsu to assist with the budget, with a 5yr warranty and proven track record at least from my experience and those have owned one.


----------



## BFO (Nov 13, 2017)

Depending on your exact needs, check out Big Frank's Outdoors for several options in that range. Delivery able to most areas across the country.


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

Dolphin Superskiff, I'm biased because that's what I have, but I'm in love with mine such a versatile skiff, she won't get super-skinny but she goes where I need her too and she runs through chop like a star.


----------



## Chasingreds (Apr 1, 2019)

Guvner said:


> Dolphin Superskiff, I'm biased because that's what I have, but I'm in love with mine such a versatile skiff, she won't get super-skinny but she goes where I need her too and she runs through chop like a star.


Couple questions: 
How skinny would you say you could get?

Thoughts on this: 
https://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/boa/d/sugarloaf-shores-dolphin-superskiff/6941080841.html

I’m a little nervous to get anything super old as I’m not super handy with engines or glass


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2019)

Chasingreds said:


> Couple questions:
> How skinny would you say you could get?
> 
> Thoughts on this:
> ...


That is a pretty decent looking skiff. Before you spend $10k on it, spend much much less and have a tech check out the engine and boat systems and maybe even have a surveyor or very competent glass guy check out the hull!


----------



## Chasingreds (Apr 1, 2019)

Thanks brotha!



Boatbrains said:


> That is a pretty decent looking skiff. Before you spend $10k on it, spend much much less and have a tech check out the engine and boat systems and maybe even have a surveyor or very competent glass guy check out the hull!


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

She drafts about 10" with me in on my own, which is how I fish 90% of the time.

I'd snap that skiff up, I paid $10,500 for mine which is a 1990, side console with a 2008 70HP TLT Yamaha two stroke.

That skiff looks in great condition, mine needed a new trailer and some general tidying up.

I'd get it checked out to be sure but that looks like a good buy.

She does 35mph, trimmed out with two guys in the skiff


----------

